# Radical Left Examples 2021!



## MARsSPEED (Mar 4, 2021)

Diss Dr. Suess but glorify the NPR awards *song of the year* to "Wet Ass Pussy" by Cardi B.

Shall we play a game and compare the literature?

*From Dr Suess "The Sneetches"*

"But McBean was quite wrong. I’m quite happy to say
That the Sneetches got really quite smart on that day,
The day they decided that Sneetches are Sneetches
And no kind of Sneetch is the best on the beaches
That day, all the Sneetches forgot about stars
And whether they had one, or not, upon thars."

*From Cardi B's "Wet Ass Pussy"*

"Beat it up, nigga, catch a charge
Extra large and extra hard
Put this pussy right in your face
Swipe your nose like a credit card
Hop on top, I wanna ride
I do a kegel while it's inside
Spit in my mouth, look in my eyes
This pussy is wet, come take a dive
Tie me up like I'm surprised
Let's role play, I'll wear a disguise
I want you to park that big Mack truck
Right in this little garage
Make it cream, make me scream
Out in public, make a scene
I don't cook, I don't clean
But let me tell you how I got this ring."


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 11, 2021)

Yes the radical left embraces this whore who laughs how she used to drug and rob men while working as a prostitute.  Welcome to the Woke country.


----------



## watfly (Mar 11, 2021)

The whole NPR top 100 list is horrific.  I don't think any of my liberal friends have that bad of taste in music.  Is there a real guitar and real drums in any of those songs?  Most of it is just overproduced crap.  Even the Dylan song is pretty lame.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 11, 2021)

watfly said:


> The whole NPR top 100 list is horrific.  I don't think any of my liberal friends have that bad of taste in music.  Is there a real guitar and real drums in any of those songs?  Most of it is just overproduced crap.  Even the Dylan song is pretty lame.


Yes, a lot of stuff the kids listen to is awful and not even music just X rated diatribe.  I am constantly having to monitor what my kids listen to although they are pretty good about not adding crap like the song above to their play list. Just another downward spiral for our nation and the upcoming generation.


----------



## whatithink (Mar 11, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Yes, a lot of stuff the kids listen to is awful and not even music just X rated diatribe.  I am constantly having to monitor what my kids listen to although they are pretty good about not adding crap like the song above to their play list. Just another downward spiral for our nation and the upcoming generation.


While I don't disagree on the music front, I do recall my mother's reaction to my brothers favorite band (Dead Kennedy's) back in the 80s (and that was one of the mellower bands he was in to) ... I expect many of the people he employs in his business would be surprised by his antics in his youth.

I expect parents are not "supposed" to be into their kids music or the kids wouldn't be into it (maybe). It never seems to cause any generational harm except for those parent who are of the "back in my day" mindset.


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 11, 2021)

whatithink said:


> While I don't disagree on the music front, I do recall my mother's reaction to my brothers favorite band (Dead Kennedy's) back in the 80s (and that was one of the mellower bands he was in to) ... I expect many of the people he employs in his business would be surprised by his antics in his youth.
> 
> I expect parents are not "supposed" to be into their kids music or the kids wouldn't be into it (maybe). It never seems to cause any generational harm except for those parent who are of the "back in my day" mindset.


Things are a lot different now with all the social media, FB, Tik Tok,  IG, etc...throw garbage music on top of it now available 24 7 and things are going the wrong direction.  Do I want my 11 year old kid listening to Cardi wet ass pussy song? Not a chance but its available to her everywhere.  Luckily my kids are raised with religion,  morals, values and self respect so my kid is smart enough to avoid garbage like that. Lots of young kids aren't that smart and it leads them down wrong paths such as teenage pregnancy or drugs. Yes  there were some over the top radical bands back in the day too but nothing compared to what the technology age has brought us.


----------



## crush (Mar 11, 2021)

View attachment 10364


whatithink said:


> While I don't disagree on the music front, I do recall my mother's reaction to my brothers favorite band (Dead Kennedy's) back in the 80s (and that was one of the mellower bands he was in to) ... I expect many of the people he employs in his business would be surprised by his antics in his youth.
> 
> I expect parents are not "supposed" to be into their kids music or the kids wouldn't be into it (maybe). It never seems to cause any generational harm except for those parent who are of the "back in my day" mindset.


My mom went ape shit on my foster bro in the early 80s because he loved Dead Kennedys and Oingo Boingo.  San Clemente PD called my mom because he was passed out under a car after one of the concerts he attended.  I was on the other line and my adopted mom was pissed off.  I let my dd listen to whatever she wants.  It's nasty music but her age loves this music.  I liked Reggae and my moved love it and supported me 100% with my life style.  Punk rock was not liked by folks like my mama.  Agent Orange and Social Distortion are a few local bands he went to as well.  I think one of them were out of Fullerton.  Wally Wally Wallly type of crowd.....lol.  Good old times back then.


----------



## whatithink (Mar 12, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Things are a lot different now with all the social media, FB, Tik Tok,  IG, etc...throw garbage music on top of it now available 24 7 and things are going the wrong direction.  Do I want my 11 year old kid listening to Cardi wet ass pussy song? Not a chance but its available to her everywhere.  Luckily my kids are raised with religion,  morals, values and self respect so my kid is smart enough to avoid garbage like that. Lots of young kids aren't that smart and it leads them down wrong paths such as teenage pregnancy or drugs. Yes  there were some over the top radical bands back in the day too but nothing compared to what the technology age has brought us.


I don't know the Cardi song. Is it any different to "Blister in the Sun" by the Violent Femmes, which gets loads of air play despite its "topic"?


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 12, 2021)

whatithink said:


> I don't know the Cardi song. Is it any different to "Blister in the Sun" by the Violent Femmes, which gets loads of air play despite its "topic"?


I'm sure there are plenty of other songs today and from decades past that describe stuff geared for adults not children. WAP was song of the year. Really?  Is that where we want the music genre going? Is that what you want young kids listening to on their phones? I know I'm 56 and come from a totally different generation but I dont see how anyone today could want children to listen to the lyrics in songs like WAP. Kids are only innocent kids once. I dont need mine growing up before they are ready. I dont care what other parents do, that is their business but I dont need my kids listening to x rated rap shit music. They are smart enough to stay clear of it too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> I'm sure there are plenty of other songs today and from decades past that describe stuff geared for adults not children. WAP was song of the year. Really?  Is that where we want the music genre going? Is that what you want young kids listening to on their phones? I know I'm 56 and come from a totally different generation but I dont see how anyone today could want children to listen to the lyrics in songs like WAP. Kids are only innocent kids once. I dont need mine growing up before they are ready. I dont care what other parents do, that is their business but I dont need my kids listening to x rated rap shit music. They are smart enough to stay clear of it too.


It wasn’t song of the year mr gullible. Bad Guy


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It wasn’t song of the year mr gullible. Bad Guy


Shouldn't be available to children under 18


----------



## Lavey29 (Mar 12, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It wasn’t song of the year mr gullible. Bad Guy


For your limited intelligence:


"WAP" was the most-acclaimed song of 2020, with publications such as Pitchfork, Rolling Stone, and NPR naming it the best song of the year. It was certified


----------



## watfly (Mar 12, 2021)

whatithink said:


> I don't know the Cardi song. Is it any different to "Blister in the Sun" by the Violent Femmes, which gets loads of air play despite its "topic"?


At least Blister in the Sun leaves much to the imagination,  Cardi not even remotely.  Every time I make a negative comment about my kids music it just makes me feel old.  I'm sure my parents didn't appreciate my Pistols, Clash, Buzzcocks etc and likely their parents didn't appreciate Elvis's hip gyrations because they felt it was overtly sexual.   Its all relative and each generation pushes the envelope farther.   So I'm not going to lose too much sleep over what my kids listen too, the songs are free speech anyway.  Also if you tell them they can't listen to it (Tipper Gore), it's just going to make them listen to it more.  I just try educate my kids in what's appropriate, or not, and hope for they make the best decisions.

But yes Lavey there is a very troubling and contradictory effort by the left to define and control allowable speech.  It's mostly driven, like everything else on the far left, by identity politics.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Mar 31, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It wasn’t song of the year mr gullible. Bad Guy


Straight from NPR's website @Hüsker Dü 
I'm waiting right here for you to admit you are wrong...again.








						The 100 Best Songs Of 2020 (Nos. 20-1)
					

The great songs of 2020 were as abundant as the rest of the year was a drag. Think of these 100 jams as a silver linings playlist for the worst year of our collective lives.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> Straight from NPR's website @Hüsker Dü
> I'm waiting right here for you to admit you are wrong...again.
> 
> 
> ...


NPR? Someone saying one of the top songs does not make it “song of the year”. Lol! Nice try.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Apr 1, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> NPR? Someone saying one of the top songs does not make it “song of the year”. Lol! Nice try.


It’s their #1 song for 2020. Doesn’t that make it their song of the year or does #1 mean something else?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> It’s their #1 song for 2020. Doesn’t that make it their song of the year or does #1 mean something else?


How long did you look to find someone who had it at #1? I’d never heard it before. Song of the year means just that, won song of the year at the Grammys not some rando list on NPR? Lol! Again nice try!’


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 2, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How long did you look to find someone who had it at #1? I’d never heard it before. Song of the year means just that, won song of the year at the Grammys not some rando list on NPR? Lol! Again nice try!’


In your defense, it only won:
- American Music Award Favorite Song Rap/Hip Hop
- People’s Choice Award for Favorite Collaboration Song

Their performance on the Grammy’s was pretty interesting.


----------



## crush (Apr 2, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> In your defense, it only won:
> - American Music Award Favorite Song Rap/Hip Hop
> - People’s Choice Award for Favorite Collaboration Song
> 
> Their performance on the Grammy’s was pretty interesting.


Kicker, are you ready to go deep today bro?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> In your defense, it only won:
> - American Music Award Favorite Song Rap/Hip Hop
> - People’s Choice Award for Favorite Collaboration Song
> 
> Their performance on the Grammy’s was pretty interesting.


I don’t need any defense. The original claim was “Song of the year@ lol! You people live in a world all of your own making. I’m sure your boy Gaetz can arrange to get you some WAP, but it most likely be underage WAP. You down with that? Or are you more of a Ted Haggard type guy?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 2, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don’t need any defense. The original claim was “Song of the year@ lol! You people live in a world all of your own making. I’m sure your boy Gaetz can arrange to get you some WAP, but it most likely be underage WAP. You down with that? Or are you more of a Ted Haggard type guy?


How is none of the above?


----------



## MARsSPEED (Apr 2, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don’t need any defense. The original claim was “Song of the year@ lol! You people live in a world all of your own making. I’m sure your boy Gaetz can arrange to get you some WAP, but it most likely be underage WAP. You down with that? Or are you more of a Ted Haggard type guy?


There is a big difference between a song played on the radio for every little kid to hear, or for that matter, the Grammy awards versus baseless allegations published by perhaps one of the most left leaning Newspaper/Media companies in the entire world. Not to mention, no indictments, arrests, or anything else. Just a straight up smear campaign against a Trump Supporter. As for these two ass clown women, they smear themselves, along with the people of our country. 

I always forget, it's pointless to argue with someone like you. Guess I'm insane. Anyways, I hope your 10 year old is doing just what Cardi B and Megan thee Stallion want them to do. You're such a good person Husker Du, supporting them.

"Beat it up, nigga, catch a charge
Extra large and extra hard
Put this pussy right in your face
Swipe your nose like a credit card
Hop on top, I wanna ride
I do a kegel while it's inside
Spit in my mouth, look in my eyes
This pussy is wet, come take a dive"


----------



## espola (Apr 2, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> There is a big difference between a song played on the radio for every little kid to hear, or for that matter, the Grammy awards versus baseless allegations published by perhaps one of the most left leaning Newspaper/Media companies in the entire world. Not to mention, no indictments, arrests, or anything else. Just a straight up smear campaign against a Trump Supporter. As for these two ass clown women, they smear themselves, along with the people of our country.


If it is so vile, why did you post it for every little kid to read?

As for your other point, our country is still waiting to hear more about those baseless accusations.


----------



## Booter (Apr 2, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280981261591261185


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2021)

espola said:


> If it is so vile, why did you post it for every little kid to read?
> 
> As for your other point, our country is still waiting to hear more about those baseless accusations.


I understand the sentiment against WAP, but then again I never knew it existed until these skirt lifters started with their faux outrage. Innuendo and straight up sexual talk (and much, much worse. Look at some heavy metal lyrics) have been in music from the beginning, but if it’s a white male talking getting some cherry pie it’s fine with these “moral majority” types.


----------



## crush (Apr 4, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I understand the sentiment against WAP, but then again I never knew it existed until these skirt lifters started with their faux outrage. Innuendo and straight up sexual talk (and much, much worse. Look at some heavy metal lyrics) have been in music from the beginning, *but if it’s a white male talking* getting some cherry pie it’s fine with these “moral majority” types.


I think everyone should have some fine cherry pie Husker.  However, only if the pie is made just right and HOT right out of the oven.  The problem is assholes have been messing with the secret sauce of the cherry pie since Cain took over. The Sacred Feminine has now asserted her power.  I told you 2021 is the year of the woman.  The woman has the "POP" and she can destroy a man emotionally because man is a big baby inside.  He's just a little boy who needs some love and nurturing and a big spanking from Mother Earth   He's just a little baby.....lol!!  The Sacred Masculine has been using his physical dominance over woman for too long and now the woman is going to use her emotional dominance and get things back to 50/50. All men, white, black, mix and all others are without an excuse.  Trying to blame white dude for WAP and Cherry Pie is stupid Husker.  Were ALL guilty.  Nice try!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 6, 2021)

crush said:


> I think everyone should have some fine cherry pie Husker.  However, only if the pie is made just right and HOT right out of the oven.  The problem is assholes have been messing with the secret sauce of the cherry pie since Cain took over. The Sacred Feminine has now asserted her power.  I told you 2021 is the year of the woman.  The woman has the "POP" and she can destroy a man emotionally because man is a big baby inside.  He's just a little boy who needs some love and nurturing and a big spanking from Mother Earth   He's just a little baby.....lol!!  The Sacred Masculine has been using his physical dominance over woman for too long and now the woman is going to use her emotional dominance and get things back to 50/50. All men, white, black, mix and all others are without an excuse.  Trying to blame white dude for WAP and Cherry Pie is stupid Husker.  Were ALL guilty.  Nice try!!!
> 
> View attachment 10520


“Fresh out of the oven”? Are you Matt Gaetz?


----------



## MARsSPEED (Apr 7, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Fresh out of the oven”? Are you Matt Gaetz?


You are such a pile. You realize there is much more evidence against the "allegations" than there actually is against him. People like you really are part of the problem, believing everything you hear. Charles Barkley said it the other night. Quit being a dick.


----------



## espola (Apr 7, 2021)

MARsSPEED said:


> You are such a pile. You realize there is much more evidence against the "allegations" than there actually is against him. People like you really are part of the problem, believing everything you hear. Charles Barkley said it the other night. Quit being a dick.


What evidence is there against the allegations?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2021)

espola said:


> What evidence is there against the allegations?


Exactly!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2021)

As for the root causes, “I’m thinking of corruption, violence and poverty, the lack of economic opportunity, the *lack of climate adaptation and climate resilience*, the lack of good governance," she said.

Bozo chick.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2021)

Learners...









						Exclusive: Stop using terms ‘boy’ and ‘girl’, Stonewall tells teachers
					

Teachers should drop the terms boys and girls in favour of “learners”, and mix up the sexes in PE classes, Stonewall has told schools. The controversial LGBT charity is urging teachers to ditch all gendered language and gendered uniforms and suggests that children should compete against the...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Torros (Jun 24, 2021)

Female athletes can remove their testicles.

Females and testicle brought to you from the party who says conservatives don't believe in science. 

According to World Athletics’ rules, an athlete must stay below the threshold for 12 months. The organization said transgender female athletes can lower their testosterone level using an oral contraceptive pill, hormone therapy pills or having surgery to remove their testicles.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2021)

"Liberals have wreaked more havoc on blacks than the supposed 'legacy of slavery' they talk about" -- Thomas Sowell


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2021)

"Hopelessness is one of the big products of the Race Industry"-- T. Sowell


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2021)

Rent control, for example, has been imposed in various cities around the world, with the intention of helping tenants. Almost invariably, landlords and builders of housing find the reduced range of terms less acceptable and therefore supply less housing. In Egypt, for example, rent control was imposed in 1960. An Egyptian woman who lived through that era and wrote about it in 2006 reported: The end result was that people stopped investing in apartment buildings, and a huge shortage in rentals and housing forced many Egyptians to live in horrible conditions with several families sharing one small apartment. The effects of the harsh rent control is still felt today in Egypt. Mistakes like that can last for generations.

Egypt was not unique. The imposition of rent control has been followed by housing shortages in New York, Hong Kong, Stockholm, Melbourne, Hanoi and innumerable other cities around the world.* The immediate effect of rents set below where they would be set by supply and demand is that more people seek to rent apartments for themselves, now that apartments are cheaper. But, without any more apartments being built, this means that many people cannot find vacant apartments. Moreover, long before existing buildings wear out, auxiliary services like maintenance and repair decline, since a housing shortage means that landlords are no longer under the same competitive pressures to spend money on such things to attract tenants, when there are more applicants than apartments during a housing shortage. Such neglect of maintenance and repair makes buildings wear out faster. Meanwhile, the lower rate of return on investments in new apartment buildings, because of rent control, cause fewer of them to be built. Where rent control laws are especially stringent, no new apartment buildings at all may be built to replace those that are wearing out. Not a single apartment building was built in Melbourne for years after World War II because of rent control laws. In a number of Massachusetts communities, no rental housing was built for a quarter of a century, until the state banned local rent control laws, after which building resumed. --Tom Sowell


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2021)

Perhaps the most detrimental consequences of the implicit assumption of zero-sum transactions have been in poor countries that have kept out foreign trade and foreign investments, in order to avoid being "exploited." Large disparities between the prosperity of the countries from which trade and investment come and the poverty in the countries receiving this trade and investment have led some to conclude that the rich have gotten rich by taking from the poor. Various versions of this zero-sum view— from Lenin's theory of imperialism to "dependency theory" in Latin America— achieved widespread acceptance in the twentieth century and proved to be very resistant to contrary evidence. Eventually, however, the fact that many once-poor places like Hong Kong, South Korea, and Singapore achieved prosperity through freer international trade and investment became so blatant and so widely known that, by the end of the twentieth century, the governments of many other countries began abandoning their zero-sum view of economic transactions. China and India have been striking examples of poor countries whose abandonment of severe international trade and investment restrictions led to dramatic increases in their economic growth rates, which in turn led to tens of millions of their citizens rising out of poverty. *Another way of looking at this is that the zero-sum fallacy had kept millions of very poor people needlessly mired in poverty for generations before such notions were abandoned. That is an enormously high price to pay for an unsubstantiated assumption. Fallacies can have huge impacts.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2021)

Team USA’s Gwen Berry Says She Will Stage Protest If She Medals At Olympics: ‘I’ll Represent The Oppressed People’

Anthem-Snubbing Gwen Berry Fails To Medal At Olympics, Unable To ‘Represent The Oppressed’ At Podium


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 4, 2021)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Team USA’s Gwen Berry Says She Will Stage Protest If She Medals At Olympics: ‘I’ll Represent The Oppressed People’
> 
> Anthem-Snubbing Gwen Berry Fails To Medal At Olympics, Unable To ‘Represent The Oppressed’ At Podium


Shouldn't the bottom link be posted in the good news thread?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2021)

Desert Hound said:


> Shouldn't the bottom link be posted in the good news thread?


I did give it a thought.  Then I read that she finished 11th out of 12 hammer throwers and thought only a radical left movement could demand such  a lack of competitiveness.  The oppressed needed a real competitor that puts the sickle down to throw all her effort in to the hammer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2021)

On Friday, speaking at a news conference at Chipola College in Marianna, Florida, Florida GOP governor Ron DeSantis flattened President Biden again, after Biden had snidely responded, “Governor Who?” when asked about DeSantis earlier this week. DeSantis quipped, “I guess I’m not surprised that Biden doesn’t remember me; *I guess the question is, what else has he forgotten?”*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 7, 2021)

2. *Venn Diagram II* (above). If America is so inflicted and infected with intractable racism and toxic white supremacy then why do so many people of color want to come here?


----------

